# 'Bleached' black plastic around rear view mirror



## karlos106 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi everyone. Had my TT 8s for a couple of weeks now and today noticed this pale splatter marks on the rear view mirror black plastic surround. Guessing it's from some cleaning product used by the dealer. Any ideas how to eradicate this? Tried some vinyl restorer and isopropyl alcohol but no luck. Any ideas everyone?


----------

